# microbe-lift KH booster raising ph



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

I added some KH booster to get my kh to about 3-4. When I did it also raised my ph by .6 degrees. Will the ph eventually settle down again or will I have to do something else? If so what else? 

Afraid my shimps aren't gonna be happy if ph doesnt fall to 6.5 again.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

KH affects pH; the two go hand in hand, so raising KH would raise pH too. I combine seachem alkaline buffer and acid buffer to get the pH lowish while still maintaining a decent KH.


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

The bottle said "slightly" lol. It raised it by quite a bit.


----------

